
Ask HN: How do you organize and share information within your company? - EpiphanyMachine
We are looking for a place to put all the knowledge we share into one place.  The idea would be that when someone asks you a questions you answer in this place and send them a link to your answer.  With a culture of always checking this resource first we could save a lot of time on repeat answers.<p>We tried google sites (mostly because it was a simple proof of concept) but want something more robust.  We are looking at using a wiki right now.<p>What tools are you currently using and what do you like or dislike about them?
======
nicolasiac
We installed WordPress on a server and then installed a plugin for
knowledgebase. Everyone can add an article under various categories.

~~~
EpiphanyMachine
Have you gotten feedback good or bad from users of this? My concern is people
won't start to use it if there is friction or annoyance with the setup.

Thanks!

~~~
nicolasiac
This is the one we used. [https://en-gb.wordpress.org/plugins/wp-
knowledgebase/](https://en-gb.wordpress.org/plugins/wp-knowledgebase/) As you
can see, you can organize articles in categories and there is even a search
box. Initial feedback is good so far. A knowledgebase system is essential in
all companies regardless of the feedback some users might give (usually those
who are bored to search for answers), since all knowledge should be stored
centrally. If a key person leaves, all his/her knowledge will be there!

------
mohsinr
What about internal wiki. We use doku wiki lot of knowledgebase there for
anyone to read...

~~~
EpiphanyMachine
It is used all the time or a backup for when you don't have someone to ask? I
am specifically trying to find something with a barrier so low it is the first
thing people turn to when they have a question.

